
Only governments can stem the tide of tourism sweeping the globe - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/aug/05/only-governments-can-stem-tide-of-tourism-sweeping-the-globe#img-1
======
warrenm
What save government wants to stop tourism?

